# طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه



## ميريت (29 ديسمبر 2006)

طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه


الاول نضغط علي اللنك دا
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ArabChurch/


هتظهر الصفحه دي
هنختار منها
join this group
















هنسجل ببريد الياهو الي عاوزين نستقبل عليه الرسايل
وبعد كدا
هنكتب الحروف زي ما في الصوره
ونضغط 
join
















وبكدا نبقا سجلنا في الجروب














لو عاوزين نلغي اننا نستقبل رسايل
هندخل علي الصفحه الرئيسيه للجروب
ونختار
edit membership















ونختار منها 
الاختيار الي في الصوره
web only - don't get happening - read messages
وبعد كدا
save changes




​


----------



## maycky_mosa (14 يناير 2007)

انا عاوز اعرف ازاى اعمل شات على الموقع دى
انا عارفة من واحدة تعتبر اختى وهى قالت ليا انى لازم ابقي عضو مبارك وانا مش عارف الطريقة ممكن اعرف ازاى 
انا هستنى الرد على الايميل
شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## merola (28 يناير 2007)

ميييييرسى اوى ميريت على تعبك معانا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
صلى من اجلى


----------



## جاسى (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليكى على تعبك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ايهاب عسل (1 مارس 2007)

انا مش عارف ازاى اشارك ممكن اعرف طريقة المشاركة فى المنتدى


----------



## ايهاب عسل (1 مارس 2007)

يا ريت تصلوا لبنت اختى لان عندها كانسر على الكبد ومحتاجة صلاوات كتتتتتير جداً :yaka:


----------



## bishoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

*شكرا ميريت*​


----------



## m.s (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم


----------



## m.s (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*



merola قال:


> ميييييرسى اوى ميريت على تعبك معانا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> صلى من اجلى



انا مش عارف استخدم الموقع من فضلك اشرحى لى كيفية استخدام الموقع وشكرا لتعب محبيتك والرب يبارك فى خدمتك ويبارك دخلولك وخروجك من الان والى الابد أمين


----------



## znear (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

thanks


----------



## انجيل 2000 (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

انا مش عارفة ادخل شات مكن حد يشرحلى


----------



## انجيل 2000 (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

هو محدش بيرد عليا ليه هو مفيش حد موجود ولا انا الى دخلة غلط


----------



## mamdooh (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

الظـــــــــاهر انك مش الوحيده اللى مش عارفه   -  لكن اكيد فيه طريقه   -   انا مش عارف برضه
لكن انا اكيد انك لو تصفحت واشتركات فى الموضيع الكثيره فى المنتدى --- اكيد ها يسمح لك بالدخول
الى الشات  ----  لكن الشـــــات مش اهم جزء فى المنتدى -- فيه اجزاء كتيرة مهمة  وكلما تصفحتى
كلما استفدتى  --- ولكن ارجـو ان تراعى الامانه


----------



## alhor (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

أنشاءالله ميرسى


----------



## abn yso3 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

*جزيل الشكر لشرح كيفية الاشتراك فى الجروب*


----------



## abn yso3 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

*سلام ونعمه من رب المجد يسوع المسيح*اريد ان اعرف ما الفرق بين
*الاشتراك فى جروب الكنيسه من خلال الايميل 
و التسيجيل من خلال لوحة التسجيل بالقائمه *
*فهل من توضيح؟*


----------



## ريهام (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

كنت عايزه اعرف منك يامريت اذى استخدم الموقع واذى اعمل شات ضرورى ارجو الرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن:big37:


----------



## osa166 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

مشكورررررررررررررررر حبيبى


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

ميييييرسى اوى ميريت على تعبك معانا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

*ميرسى انا اشتركت اشكرك خالص*


----------



## love never fail (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*



ايهاب عسل قال:


> يا ريت تصلوا لبنت اختى لان عندها كانسر على الكبد ومحتاجة صلاوات كتتتتتير جداً :yaka:



God bless you & heal her in the name of Jesus Christ

THanks Meret 



Remeber always that
المحبه لاتسقط أبدا
ديفيد


----------



## اوتا (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

انا بادعوكو تزورو موقعنا الجميل للكشافة الكنسية

 .




http://www.sniperscout.yoo7.com


----------



## MARWA ZAKARYA (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقه الاشتراك في جروب الكنيسه العربيه*

شكرا ميريت


----------

